# Great article about Toronto woodworking co-op and classes



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi all -

This article is in Canada's largest newspaper and I thought some might find it interesting -

":http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/home-and-garden/design/junction-workshop-toronto-class-instructs-students-in-the-ways-ofwoodworking/article34104695/"

Heidi Earnshaw is pretty famous in the Toronto area for her furniture but this shows still another way wwers can generate revenue and visibility for possible eventual commissions too.

Howard


----------

